# Bridge question



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

I finally got my plywood and foam down today for my n scale layout. I'm waiting on delivery of extra track as all I have is the standard oval. I got a model power 65' truss bridge delivered today so decided I'd try it out. (the track I have is the bachmann e-z track) It all fits together but the ties on the bridge section stick up just enough to inhibit the loco from passing over it.

My question is, if I trim off the plastic snap connectors on the track,will that work provided I get the bridge firmly settled into its final position?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Model bridges are generally designed to accept tracks from the same maker and most certainly not EZ track,so you'll likely have a few modifications to have it fit.Another option would be to have a length of more regular track (like Atlas C80 flextrack) that you cut to proper length.It should sit on your bridge deck nicely but you'll have to be careful in matching your EZ track at both ends.Micro-Engineering does sell track sections with tie spacing designed for bridges.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Could you use regular track on the bridge, and then solder jumper leads to the ez track at both ends for conductivity? Tuck the jumper leads under the track?

TJ


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Two things are important here...rail height and power supply.As long as the rail heights are matching,by either shimming of filing,rolling stock will run the transition nicely.It might even be a good idea to leave a slight gap for expansion.This would make the bridge easier to remove should it become useful to for scenery or else.

And yes,power to the bridge track could be handled by simply adding a set of feeders to the bridge track.These can be easily hidden and beat joiners for reliability.


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Power wasn't the problem, as it wanted to run but the ties on the bridge track were slightly higher and held up the loco. I used a dremel to shear off the connecting tabs on the track and the train now flows effortlessly across the bridge....(after I removed the 2 figures)... Now if I can figure out how to keep my train from jumping the switches...bachmann....grrrrrrrrrrr.. thanks all


----------

